# Picture Heavy! Opinion on mutton withers?



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

I was told recently that my gelding has been hard to fit for a saddle because he has mutton withers. I have heard the term before, but still need clarity on the subject. I was told he is wide in the shoulders and flat in the back. Anyone else have an opinion? I thought I had picked out a decent saddle for him, but it isn't the right fit. I was looking into an Billy Cook Arbuckle wade, but am concerned it will not fit. Thanks!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't think he looks that low butbifbwidth is an issue circle y Lisa Lockhart tree is a bit wider on the shoulder than the other trees and falter in the back.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Can't help with any advise on saddle fit but he doesn't look to me as if he has mutton withers. I really just posted to say, "WHAT A LOOKER!".


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

His withers don't look too bad to me honestly. One trick you can do, I'm not sure if you've heard of it or not, is take a piece of wire (like a metal coat hanger) and bend it over his withers where the saddle would sit normally. Once you contour it to him you can take it and trace it onto a piece of cardboard and cut that out to take with you to hold up to saddles to test fit to see if they might work. He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can't see much from those photos. you'd have to take a photo looking right down his back from his behind, and a bit above, looking down on his back/withers.

I don't see him as being so unusual to fit. I bet my saddle would fit him sweetly. it fits 99% of all horses , I swear!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The Billy Cook Arbuckle Wade Ranch Saddle has Full-QH Bars and that type of Tree normally fits the wider bulldog mutton withered Horses.

Call the Horse Saddle Shop and get their Templates to use in test fitting before you purchase the Saddle, they are very good Horse People and will advise you correctly about that Saddle since they sell it.

.


----------

